
Justworks raises $40M to build a simpler business operations suite - spac
http://techcrunch.com/2018/03/06/justworks-raises-40m-to-build-a-simpler-business-operations-suite/
======
spac
I'm curious about people's experience with Justworks: does it scale
effectively after a certain size? What are potential drawbacks?

~~~
iamdave
We just acquired a company that was several times larger than ours, onboarded
everyone with Justworks into our current workforce and didn't seem to run into
any real issues.

